# Hello from Ireland



## pauly (Feb 21, 2013)

This will be one of the more different intro's I think.
I last kept exhibition mice in around 1980, member of the NMC & the L&SC mouse & rat club, friends with Tony Jones George Parker etc. I think the modern term is "a change in my personal circumstances" ie. I lost my job & my girlfriend in the same week, meant the house & mice had to go.

I later married & we moved to Ireland in 1986. We bought an old farmhouse & 5 acres & settled down to live a self sufficient lifestyle. Jersey cows,pigs,sheep,goats,geese,ducks,hens,rabbits & a half acre vegetable garden meant we bought very little in the way of food. We had two sons & as they grew up & discovered play stations etc. we found we needed money so it was back to work.

I am no longer working & with time on my hands , my thoughts turned to my lovely Creams I gave away nearly thirty years ago. I have joined the NMC today, & now to obtain some foundation stock. A couple of rat fanciers living here in Co.Cork say they go to the Leeds area a couple of times a year & will collect a couple of trio's for me. Hopefully it will come off. Once I receive the members list, I'll start to contact breeders. With the help of members of the forum, I can brush away the cobwebs.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Welcome! I got a kick out of your story, thank you for sharing!


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello pauly.
A warm welcome.
I hope you enjoy your time at the forum.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, I wish you great luck with your mice to come.


----------



## fuggytail (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi and welcome your so lucky i have always wanted to live the country life still never say never lol.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

:welcome1


----------

